# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le nouveau site internet de Sgolne Royal

## Skyounet

*MJ*

Le site a depuis t mis  jour pour une nouvelle version pour le moins surprenante. Les erreurs 500 sont toujours au RDV, mais le design a t revu (en pire selon moi mme si c'tait relativement difficile).



On remarquera l'existence du nouveau protocole : htpp...

A lire galement la rponse de l'intresse : http://www.segoleneroyal2007.net/article-36150232.html


*Message original :*

Et voil le nouveau site de Sgolne Royal est en ligne.

Le bien nomm Dsirs D'avenir.



Quels sont les premiers mots qui vous viennent  l'esprit quand vous voyez cette horreur ?




> Fte de la fraternit


Sgolne aurait-elle engager Ral pour ses divertissements ?

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier de parler de la facture. Pour cette horreur ? Tout simplement 41 860...
Cette facture  t envoy par.... Andr Hadjez, qui n'est autre que son nouveau "compagnon" pour Pierre Berg, le patron de la fondation Yves Saint Laurent, qui est depuis longtemps, le principal soutien financier de Sgolne Royal.
On savait dj que les investissements Marketing des politiques pouvait servir  l'enrichissement personnel : rien de plus facile que de reverser une commission arrire aux politiques sur un compte offshore sur toutes les dpenses Marketing d'un candidat ou d'une organisation politique, surtout quand c'est les contribuables qui remboursent les normes frais de campagnes autant ne pas se priver, et en voici la preuve, mais cette fois d'une faon bien grossire. Quelle sera la raction du gnreux mcne ?

Niveau design, le background utilis n'est rien d'autre qu'un fond d'cran Vista trouv sur le net.
http://www.vistawallpapers.com/img6558.htm

On n'oublie pas non plus les ftes d'ortaugraffes sur le site (je pense  Connection) et je pense qu'on est plutt pas mal  ::lol:: 

Alors ? Conquis ?

Ce site  provoqu un norme buzz sur la toile, si bien que de nombreuses parodies ont vu le jour.


*La vido qui explique tout  regarder absolument*



Un concours de fakes



http://desirsdefail.fr/http://www.desirdendives.com/Gnrateur de site36 15 Sgolne

A lire galement : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...on_787026.html

----------


## Barsy

Si elle veut, je lui fais mieux pour moiti prix !!  ::D: 

En plus, le site a t fait avec joomla en utilisant des thmes pr-existants. C'est  dire que le "ralisateur" n'a pas du y passer longtemps.

----------


## Plageman

> Quels sont les premiers mots qui vous viennent  l'esprit quand vous voyez cette horreur ?


D'abord "c koi cte blague", puis aprs plus de renseignement (http://www.rue89.com/2009/09/15/sur-...segolene-royal) , arnaque :


> ...ont t facturs 41 860 euros. Une facture adresse  Pierre Berg, principal mcne de l'ex-candidate socialiste  la prsidentielle

----------


## GanYoshi

Le meilleur fake selon moi est celui-ci 

 ::ccool::

----------


## tromaltsec

moche et mme pas stable XD



> Error 500 - Internal server error
> 
> Un problme inattendu est survenu.
> Veuillez ressayer ultrieurement.


Sans parler des faux boutons cliquable uniquement sur le texte qu'ils contiennent ...

----------


## Kanithael

Moi je n'ai pas encore russi  l'afficher une seule fois, victime de son "succs" ?!

En tout cas, c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas du couter bien cher, tout est par dfaut, du pur joomla !
http://www.desirsdavenir.com/administrator/

----------


## tomlev

Lu dans le Monde :




> "Le prestataire choisi par Dsirs d'avenir, l'entreprise Andecom, n'est pas un acteur connu du march de l'Internet", observe le site de l'hebdomadaire, ajoutant qu'il ne dispose pas de site Web.


On le trouve mme pas sur Google  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

C'est a elle qu on a failli confier le budget de la France ?
Charente Poitou, le pognon sort de partout ?  ::mrgreen:: 
*correction*Dsol les charentais, compassion.
(dsol quand mme aux vendens si c'est sieur de Villier)

[edit] de plus il semblerait que ce soit son nouveau compagnon Andr Hadjez l auteur du site, auteur et receveur du cheque demand a Berg (qu il aurait refus de verser) (soucre le Monde et l express).

Comme ils disent dsirs d en rire.

----------


## Barsy

> C'est a elle qu on a failli confier le budget de la France ?
> Charente Poitou, le pognon sort de partout ? 
> Dsol les vendens, compassion.


Le Poitou n'est pas du tout la Vende. En Vende, c'est De Villiers.

----------


## BainE

> Le Poitou n'est pas du tout la Vende. En Vende, c'est De Villiers.


ca doit se toucher quand meme non ?

----------


## Barsy

Oui, c'est voisin.

----------


## RideKick

Le titre de la page a t lourdement travaill aussi  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Quels sont les premiers mots qui vous viennent  l'esprit quand vous voyez cette horreur ?


"Qui va sur ce grand site acquiert la gerbitude"

----------


## RideKick

> "Qui va sur ce grand site acquiert la gerbitude"


J'allais dire "Dsir de vomir" tu me te les maux( ::aie:: ) de la bouche

----------


## Deallyra

Hum...

C'est une blague ce site ?

----------


## Kanithael

En tout cas, a fait le buzz !
http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...l#xtor=RSS-201
(article avec plusieurs liens en parlant !)

----------


## getz85

Waouh  :8O: 

J'en reviens pas qu'on puisse acheter a 40 000 euros!

Le fond pomp sur un fond d'cran Windows, les erreurs 500  gogo, le site full flash alors qu'il n'y a aucune animation, c'est moche, mal foutu, compltement anti-ergonomique...

Je vais me lancer dans le dev web pour politicards, a rapporte gros pour peu de travail  ::D:

----------


## GanYoshi

Le titre de la page d'accueil est index  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

"Dsir de Fuir"
Fuir ce site, mais comment on peut oser mettre 40000 dans un truc pareil? 20minutes de code, 5minutes de recherche sur le HDD des images windows et hop un design pourri et une ergonomie  vomir.. Srieusement, il va falloir voter Bayrou aux prochaines lections ou quoi  ::aie::

----------


## sabotage

"Sites associs" 
On inscrit DVP ?

Les boutons marrons arrondis ca m'a fait penser aux thmes qu'il y avait dans Frontpage 97.

----------


## yuuzhantar

a c'est un site qui donne envie de la rejoindre  ::aie::  

Je l'ai montr a un collgue designer, il tait pli de rire, surtout quand il a vu le prix  ::lol::

----------


## Kanithael

Attention toutefois, peut-tre que c'est plus de la maladresse qu'autre chose. Le site a quand mme t lanc pour qu'elle puisse ragir  un sujet d'actualit du PS : la triche aux lections, et la vido mise en avant exprime son point de vue sur le sujet. Peut-tre que ce site a t mis en ligne dans l'urgence, et qu'il est loin du dfinitif ?
Mais bon, mme dans cette optique, j'avoue que c'est totalement abus  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu2000

A t on les noms des personnes qui ont pay  ou qui vont payer cette notre?
Si c'tait nos impts...  ::calim2::  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Je viens de tomber sur ce site
http://desirsdefail.fr/

Ca ressemble plutt bien hein  ::aie:: 

Et le top reste le code source.
Un petit bout par exemple



```

```


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Je viens de tomber sur ce site
> http://desirsdefail.fr/
> 
> Ca ressemble plutt bien hein 
> 
> Et le top reste le code source.
> Un petit bout par exemple
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime beaucoup celles l


```

```


 ::aie::  Ils a tripp fort celui qui  fait le site  ::):

----------


## MaliciaR

Ou ca : http://www.desirdendives.com/

Sinon, pour les vrais fans : http://www.comboutique.com/shop/homeboutique-37751.html

Sinon, je suis bien curieuse de savoir ou est allee la somme de presque 42 000 euros. Ce n'est certainement pas la conception de l'image magnifique de fond du site qui les a demandes : http://www.vistawallpapers.com/img6558.htm

Halala, c'est pire que lamentable.

----------


## Tofalu

Superbe  ::mouarf:: 

En plus, on peut tous avoir le mme 

http://www.damienh.fr/desirsdavenir_generator/

 ::mouarf::

----------


## MaliciaR

Allez, soyons sympas, faisons un tuto et envoyons-lui  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> *Sinon, je suis bien curieuse de savoir ou est allee la somme de presque 42 000 euros.* Ce n'est certainement pas la conception de l'image magnifique de fond du site qui les a demandes : http://www.vistawallpapers.com/img6558.htm
> 
> Halala, c'est pire que lamentable.


Selon l'Express, c'est la socit de son compagnon actuel qui a ralis ce chef d'uvre (alors que la dite socit n'est semble t'il pas un acteur de l'internet, ce qui pourrait expliquer la qualit du travail  ::aie:: ).

----------


## LooserBoy

> Selon l'Express, c'est la socit de son compagnon actuel qui a ralis ce chef d'uvre (alors que la dite socit n'est semble t'il pas un acteur de l'internet, ce qui pourrait expliquer la qualit du travail ).


Je parierais qu'il s'agit d'une auto entreprise qui a t dclare il y a 3 semaines (le temps de l'enregistrement)...  ::mouarf:: 

[Troll]Quoique avec quasiment 42000 de CA, le seuil limite est dpass mais en appelant les potes, on peut s'arranger pour le changement de statut...[/Troll]

----------


## MaliciaR

> Selon l'Express, c'est la socit de son compagnon actuel qui a ralis ce chef d'uvre (alors que la dite socit n'est semble t'il pas un acteur de l'internet, ce qui pourrait expliquer la qualit du travail ).


Oui, oui, bien sr, mais je veux dire, quand tu fais un boulot (mme si tu le fais affreusement mal comme dans le cas prsent), tu dis quelle partie du budget global a servi  quoi. Donc, j'aimerais bien savoir  combien s'lve la ... conception  ::aie::  et la ralisation de ce ...hum, site  ::aie::  (j'entends 'fail' au fond de la salle :p )

Et pis, acteur de l'internet ou pas, il savent pas googler et trouver un wysiwyg...?

----------


## aityahia

Bonsoir,

Je suis tomb sur ce site ( lire).

Rponses aux inquitudes souleves par le nouveau site internet, par Sgolne Royal

----------


## Skyounet

> Je tiens dabord  vous dire quil y a eu plus de 217 000 connexions en provenance du monde entier.[...]Cest un succs formidable pour Dsirs dAvenir et cela nous encourage  faire voluer le site pour quil devienne un vrai mdia, car tel  toujours t notre objectif.


Un succs mouarf.
Si le site a eu autant de connexion c'est tout simplement parce que tout le monde voulait voir de ses propres yeux cette horreur.

Y'a pas d'autre explication.

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui, oui, bien sr, mais je veux dire, quand tu fais un boulot (mme si tu le fais affreusement mal comme dans le cas prsent), tu dis quelle partie du budget global a servi  quoi. Donc, j'aimerais bien savoir  combien s'lve la ... conception  et la ralisation de ce ...hum, site  (j'entends 'fail' au fond de la salle :p )


"Conception" / Ralisation : 2 (a vaut pas plus  ::aie:: )
Budget pour le prochain week end romantique  2 : 41 858 

 ::aie::

----------


## RideKick

> Une rubrique  rtablir la vrit , dj cre, et qui nous permet de contrecarrer les fausses informations diffuses ici ou l.


Spcialement entretenue par David Duchovni .....car la vrit est ailleurs ....




> un journal allant mme jusqu dire que nous vendons  Dsirs dAvenir des coups de poing amricains


Mince j'ai loup la commande groupe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GanYoshi

News : Sgolne Royal assume totalement le nouveau site de Dsirs d'avenir  ::aie:: 

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3479...s-d-avenir.php

Edit : j'avais pas vu ton lien aityahia.




> Cest un succs formidable pour Dsirs dAvenir et cela nous encourage  faire voluer le site pour quil devienne un vrai mdia, car tel  toujours t notre objectif. En effet le systme mdiatique est aujourdhui majoritairement aux mains de la droite et des connivences financires et il est trs difficile de faire entendre sa voix ou de rtablir la vrit.


Ral n'aurait pas dit mieux  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis tomb sur ce site ( lire).
> 
> Rponses aux inquitudes souleves par le nouveau site internet, par Sgolne Royal


->



> Cest un succs formidable pour Dsirs dAvenir et cela nous encourage  faire voluer le site pour quil devienne un vrai mdia, car tel ** toujours t notre objectif


On peut la conseiller de commencer par corriger les fautes de grammaire !

----------


## GanYoshi

> Un succs mouarf.
> Si le site a eu autant de connexion c'est tout simplement parce que tout le monde voulait voir de ses propres yeux cette horreur.
> 
> Y'a pas d'autre explication.


Je ne sais pas si les erreurs 500 sont compts dans les statistiques  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps, c'est un site intressant pour les coles de dveloppement.



> Alors que vous apprend le site de Sgolne





> Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour un site web?





> Exactement !

----------


## tomlev

> On peut la conseiller de commencer par corriger les fautes de grammaire !


ouais, j'en ai vu quelques autres... (des fautes)

----------


## Balthek

Rassurez-vous c'tait bien un site temporaire, la V2 est arrive.



Le PS rvolutionne Internet : au niveau des sites et des protocoles  ::ccool::

----------


## getz85

Haha la gueule du nouveau fond temporaire, le vieux truc fais sous Paint!  ::lol::

----------


## RideKick

Bientot on va avoir droit au superbe GIF "En travaux"

----------


## Valre

J'ai toujours l'erreur 500 moi  ::?:

----------


## Deallyra

> Attention toutefois, peut-tre que c'est plus de la maladresse qu'autre chose. Le site a quand mme t lanc pour qu'elle puisse ragir  un sujet d'actualit du PS : la triche aux lections, et la vido mise en avant exprime son point de vue sur le sujet. Peut-tre que ce site a t mis en ligne dans l'urgence, et qu'il est loin du dfinitif ?


C'tait de l'ironie ?




> Je viens de tomber sur ce site
> http://desirsdefail.fr/
> 
> Ca ressemble plutt bien hein 
> 
> Et le top reste le code source.
> Un petit bout par exemple
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai ador  ::D: 
Le gars a du bien se tripper  faire ce site





> Un succs mouarf.
> Si le site a eu autant de connexion c'est tout simplement parce que tout le monde voulait voir de ses propres yeux cette horreur.
> 
> Y'a pas d'autre explication.


Tout  fait ! Quelqu'un pour le lui dire ?  ::aie::

----------


## getz85

> J'ai toujours l'erreur 500 moi


Moi aussi, il faut juste actualiser jusqu' ce que a marche  ::mouarf::

----------


## RideKick

a en dit long sur le service de chez 1&1

http://www.raynette.fr/services/whoi...irsdavenir.com

----------


## grafikm_fr

Ca me rappelle les premires pages perso vers 1995-1996.  ::P: 
Mais bon  l'poque c'tait pardonnable, l c'est un peu moins le cas.  ::roll::

----------


## tomlev

> a en dit long sur le service de chez 1&1
> 
> http://www.raynette.fr/services/whoi...irsdavenir.com


trop fort, y a le numro de tel de sgo  ::lol::

----------


## Deallyra

Ouep ^^

On en a fait la remarque avec les geeks ^^

----------


## aityahia

> Tout  fait ! Quelqu'un pour le lui dire ?


C'est pas un problme, nous avons son numro de tlphone.




> a en dit long sur le service de chez 1&1
> 
> http://www.raynette.fr/services/whoi...irsdavenir.com

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> J'ai toujours l'erreur 500 moi


... et pour cause:



```
<a href="htpp://www.retablirlaverite.org"><b>Rtablir la vrit</b></a>
```

*htpp*... un nouveau protocole ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Rassurez-vous c'tait bien un site temporaire, la V2 est arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Le PS rvolutionne Internet : au niveau des sites et des protocoles


Ah mais non mais c'est vraiment le nouveau site, c'est pas un fake.

C'est encore pire qu'avant.
Bon ceci dit j'ai toujours des erreurs 500.

----------


## Tofalu

Pour ceux qui arrivent  cliquer sur un lien, on notera aussi la belle banire Cliquez-ici ... sans lien  ::mouarf:: 

Le module de don est pas mal non plus. En inscrivant 1 euro, a propose une facturation de 5 euros  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Le module de don est pas mal non plus. En inscrivant 1 euro, a propose une facturation de 5 euros


Il faut bien rembourser la facture de 41000. 

J'ai essay en donnant 2000, a marche bien  ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

La faute d'orthographe est toujours l : Connection...

----------


## GanYoshi

J'ai une scroll-barre et l'cran qui change de taille quand je passe ma souris sur le site  ::ccool::

----------


## Matthieu2000

X-file la vrit est ailleurs : 


```
<a href="htpp://www.retablirlaverite.org">Rtablir la vrit</a></font></p>
```

----------


## Mat.M

> Ca fait un peu secte a non ? 
> Alors ? Conquis ?


tu le dis parfaitement bien, on dirait un site  vocation religieuse.
On dirait un site de (tl-)vangliste amricain.
La boite qui a fait ce site a du s'inspirer des sites politiques nord-amricains....
mais mois cela ne me conquiert pas du tout.
Une telle ergonomie,une telle impression et apparence ne peut pas fonctionner pour une audience franaise qui a l'esprit "trop cartsien" et se mfie comme de la peste de ce genre de chose.




> Ca me rappelle les premires pages perso vers 1995-1996. 
> Mais bon  l'poque c'tait pardonnable, l c'est un peu moins le cas.


Pas mieux ! Comme tu le dis cela ressemble aux sites du dbut de l'Internet




> "Sites associs" 
> On inscrit DVP ?
> 
> Les boutons marrons arrondis ca m'a fait penser aux thmes qu'il y avait dans Frontpage 97.


 ::mouarf::   ::ccool:: 

Je souponne les types qui ont fait ce site d'avoir 50 piges au moins c'est des vieux de l'informatique, des cobolistes/mainframistes reconvertis en webdesigners  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
( je vais me faire descendre l ...)

----------


## tomlev

> J'ai une scroll-barre et l'cran qui change de taille quand je passe ma souris sur le site


Pareil... je pense pas qu'ils aient pris le temps de tester sur Firefox !
M'enfin, pour 40000, faut pas trop en demander hein...  ::roll::

----------


## Mat.M

J'ai essay de me connecter au site  09h41 heure de Montral ( il doit tre 15h41 en France )




> Error 500 - Internal server error
> Un problme inattendu est survenu. 
> Veuillez ressayer ultrieurement.


 ::calim2::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Pareil... je pense pas qu'ils aient pris le temps de tester sur Firefox !
> M'enfin, pour 40000, faut pas trop en demander hein...


Oui, c'est pas comme si elle l'avait pay cher... 

Attendons le le site "Les crateurs de possible" de l'UMP, qui lui a cot 500 000   ::mouarf::

----------


## BainE

Sur la nouvelle mouture, elle a suivi les conseils de Brice, elle a mis qu un seul noir.

dsl ---->[ EXIT ]

----------


## GanYoshi

> Sur la nouvelle mouture, elle a suivi les conseils de Brice, elle a mis qu un seul noir.


Une  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

C'est mortel  ::): 

Merci Sgo d'gayer comme a ma fin de journe  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

> Une


Ah oui, au temps pour moi  ::oops:: 
M'excuse auprs de la demoiselle.

----------


## benwit

Une explication qui en vaut une autre :  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

Je l'ai vu tout  l'heure sur Facebook et j'ai franchement bien rigol.

Cette squence du film "La Chute" a t reprise plus d'une fois et a me fait toujours autant rire. Surtout que l le texte colle carrment bien  l'image.

----------


## Katleen Erna

> Une explication qui en vaut une autre : 
> YouTube - Royal Fuhrer


excellentissime !! d'habitude je n'aime pas qu'on touche a des films que j'adore mais l, franchement, c'est norme, on est morts de rire du dbut  la fin.

Bon ceci dit, comment peut-on prsenter une facture de 40.000 euros pour un site pareil ? Je croyais que a tournait dans les 5.000 euros une cration de site... Je suis  la rue sur ce point...

----------


## nicolofontana12

J'ai tent d'ouvrir le site par solidarit   mes amis developpeur francais 
mais toujours http Code 500.


Si elle me donnait j'allais le faire gratuitement. 
On ne l'a comprend plus ! L'accueil de site nous envoie directement dans un champ d'arachide  kita ( Ouest du Mali)  ::mouarf::

----------


## gibet_b

J'ai tellement ri en regardant la vido que j'ai du l'arrter plusieurs fois... J'en ai pleurer de rire tellement c'est drlissime !

----------


## lucideluciole

Est-ce qu'elle l'a vu son site? Elle a srement donn son approbation. C'est pathtique. Ce n'est surement pas son site officiel . C'est une Joke!

----------


## Katleen Erna

Si, si, elle l'a vu, et elle s'en dit trs satisfaite dans une interview donn hier  je sais plus quel journal (le monde ou marianne)...

Le voil le fameux fond d'cran gratuit : http://www.vistawallpapers.com/img6558.htm

 ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Si, si, elle l'a vu, et elle s'en dit trs satisfaite dans une interview donn hier  je sais plus quel journal (le monde ou marianne)...
> 
> Le voil le fameux fond d'cran gratuit : http://www.vistawallpapers.com/img6558.htm





> "Pour payer les maquettistes et autres professionnels qui ont bch sur son site, Sgolne Royal  explique avoir dbours 20 000 euros"


20 000 EU pour une image gratuite trouve sur le net c'est pas un peu cher ?  ::mouarf:: 
Elle ment ou elle est compltement conne ?  ::koi:: 
Ou les deux ?  ::ange:: 

Elle est mme pas lue qu'elle essaye dj de "gratter", on peu imaginer les millions d'euros qui seront dtournes si jamais elle est lue, d'ailleurs je pense que si la cour des comptes allait fourrer son nez dans le budget de la rgion Poitou Charentes, et surtout des fournisseurs qui ont travaill pour la rgion et encaiss de grosses (fausses ?) factures pour tout un tas de projets pharaoniques pourris qui n'ont servis  rien a part dpenser l'argent des contribuables (plus on dpense plus on  de commissions arrire des  fournisseurs), il y aurais des surprises...

----------


## Katleen Erna

En tous cas c'est rentable de sortir avec elle, 40.000 euros d'offerts pour lui sortir une immondice pareille, elle va recevoir d'autres demandes en mariage   ::D:  
(parait que son "actuel" veut l'pouser)

----------


## jcerdan

Je pensais qu'en Andorre on tait trs fort sur ce point: ceci a cot 150.000 Euros (on les cherche encore!) mais alors l! 

Je vais essayer de contacter Sgolne opour voir si elle veut pas un blog personnel pour 30.000 Euros, je vais rentrer dans blogger et voyons... segoleneroyal.blogger.com... eeeet hop! 30.000 Euros dans le sac, yeeeha!

----------


## bzakaria

ohhhhhh 
demain les fetes lol . ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## s4mk1ng

bah c'est sur que a a t 40 000  gagn facilement,combien de temps ils ont pass dessus 2/3 jours...

----------


## GanYoshi

http://www.desirsdavenir.org/, le site le mieux rfrenc par google est down. 
http://www.desirsdavenir.com/ par contre marche. 

La rparation du lien htpp n'a toujours pas t effectue. 

41 800  c'tait le prix sans l'assistance technique derrire  ::roll:: .

----------


## tomlev

> http://www.desirsdavenir.org/, le site le mieux rfrenc par google est down. 
> http://www.desirsdavenir.com/ par contre marche.


Les 2 domaines pointent sur la mme adresse, donc si y'en a un qui est down, l'autre aussi... c'est juste qu'il y a des erreurs 500 une fois sur deux  ::mouarf:: 

quoique a a l'air de mieux marcher ce matin...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Les 2 domaines pointent sur la mme adresse, donc si y'en a un qui est down, l'autre aussi... c'est juste qu'il y a des erreurs 500 une fois sur deux 
> 
> quoique a a l'air de mieux marcher ce matin...


Non moi perso j'avais mme plus d'erreur 500 mais un "Dlai d'attente dpass"  ::roll::

----------


## azgard35

c'est dingue  :8O:  et il y en a qui votent pour elle.

Une chose qui m'effraie c'est le manque grossier de comptences qu'ont certains politiques : beaucoup parlent moins bien anglais qu'un lve de 3e, j'aurais fait moins de fautes d'orthographe que sgolne sur son site d'explications, certains (sgolne apparemment) se ridiculisent sans leur porte parole, sans oublier l'histoire du pare-feu d'open office...

Ont-ils tous une vraie motivation, ou c'est parce que leur famille est encre dans la politique ?

Ca fait peur.

----------


## yoyo88

c'est... pitoyable...
Y'a pas d'autre mot...

----------


## RideKick

allez on se marre : 

Les 10 rumeurs les plus folles sur desirsdavenir.org

----------


## LooserBoy

> allez on se marre : 
> 
> Les 10 rumeurs les plus folles sur desirsdavenir.org


 ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> allez on se marre : 
> 
> Les 10 rumeurs les plus folles sur desirsdavenir.org


Le point #5.  ::hola::   ::ccool::

----------


## cbleas

Bonjour,
Pour le fond pas mal le premier c'tait l'glise de scientologie.

Le deuxime l'glise catholoque j'espre que c'est prmonitoire. c'est pour quand l'enterrement?

----------


## Chauve souris

... de faire un site "propre" en achetaimaile passe partout. Je n'piloguerais pas sur la nullit politique de Madame Royal, ce n'est pas le sujet, mais, quand mme, quand on est infichu de faire un site correct, ou de trouver quelqu'un pour, a laisse mal augurer pour le reste (beaucoup plus complexe).

Et avant qu'on me balance "_Et toi, qu'est-ce que tu es capable de faire ?_" je vous mets le lien de mon site perso http://wmarie.free.fr. Juste pour justifier le proverbe (marocain ?) "_Ce qu'un ne sait faire, un autre peut le faire_". Et puis mes confrres dveloppeurs qui ont repris le collier du dur labeur pourront se distraire avec quelques photos de voyage...

----------


## JulienDuSud

> http://wmarie.free.fr


 ::ccool::

----------


## Deallyra

> Je souponne les types qui ont fait ce site d'avoir 50 piges au moins c'est des vieux de l'informatique, des cobolistes/mainframistes reconvertis en webdesigners


Quelque chose contre les dveloppeurs COBOL ?  :3

----------


## N1bus

En tout cas, on peut dire que le Dd il a une sacre paire de balloches .... Prsenter une facture de 40 000 euros  Pierre Berg (Qu'est quand mme une mminence de La Mode) pour une bouse pareille !

L'est gonfl le gars !  :8O: 

M'tonne pas que le Pierrot veuille pas lacher l'oseille ...

----------


## argonath

Ce que je trouve vraiment norme, c'est la dclaration ou elle se flicite du nombre de connexion ^^

tout les geeks de france et de navarre, de l'ensemble du monde francophone mme, se sont rus sur cette daube pour se foutre de sa gueule, et elle crot dur comme fer que c'est pour la soutenir

----------


## rambc

Et dans le genre tout aussi bien russi, vous avez aussi : http://www.generation-ecologie.com/ . Ils sont mauvais ces politiques car il est certain qu'ils sont des partisans qui pourraient faire beaucoup mieux.

----------


## N1bus

> Et dans le genre tout aussi bien russi, vous avez aussi : http://www.generation-ecologie.com/ . Ils sont mauvais ces politiques car il est certain qu'ils sont des partisans qui pourraient faire beaucoup mieux.


Effectivement .. l'est pas mal celui-ci aussi  ::aie:: 
C'est affligeant !

----------


## Jiyuu

Pourquoi personne m'a dit que c'tait aussi simple de se faire du fric en crant un site web....  ::mouarf:: 

Quelle honte. Elle m'nervait dj mais l je crois que j'ai mme de la piti pour elle... a doit pas tre si facile que a de grer un daube pareille.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Pourquoi personne m'a dit que c'tait aussi simple de se faire du fric en crant un site web....


En mme temps pour faire a il faut coucher avec Sgolne, tu le ferais toi mme pour 40 000 Eu ?  ::vomi:: 

D'ailleurs pourquoi Pierre Berg finance Sgolne ?  ::koi:: 

Elle lui  fait quoi Sgolne  Pierre Berg ? 
Ca doit tre terrible il y en  pour plusieurs millions de financement...
Elle  peut tre une certaine forme de talent quelque part finalement...


 ::dehors::

----------


## gibet_b

La nouvelle nouvelle version mise en ligne ce soir, c'est une blague cette fois-ci ???

----------


## Auteur

> Il ne faut pas non plus oublier de parler de la facture. Pour cette horreur ? Tout simplement 41 860...





> Je souponne les types qui ont fait ce site d'avoir 50 piges au moins c'est des vieux de l'informatique, des cobolistes/mainframistes reconvertis en webdesigners  
> ( je vais me faire descendre l ...)


Si ce sont des vieux de l'informatique, le site a t sans doute factur en Anciens Francs  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## entreprise38

> A lire galement la rponse de l'intresse : http://www.segoleneroyal2007.net/article-36150232.html


C'est vraiment elle, ou c'est un militant bnvole de 15 ans -nul en dicte- qui a retranscrit a ? C'est bourr de fautes de franais !  ::fou:: 
Hou pinaize... dire que a a faillit monter sur le trne (ouiiii je sais, le nain de jardin national est pas mal non plus).

----------


## sabotage

Ma prfre

http://www.3615desirsdavenir.com/

----------


## entreprise38

E.X.C.E.L.L.E.N.T  ::love:: 
Elle se fait quand mme une sacre publicit la grelu.... heu la dame.

----------


## B.AF

Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL

http://www.desirsdavenir.com/index.p...d=78&Itemid=86



Et ben...Moi je trouve qu'elle est plus  plaindre qu'autre chose. C'est triste d'tre trahie par des gens  qui on fait confiance.

----------


## aityahia

> Ma prfre
> 
> http://www.3615desirsdavenir.com/


Alors la, chapeau,  mme en pensant  quelque chose de trs vieux, je n'irai pas jusqu'au MINITEL.

----------


## Skyounet

> Et ben...Moi je trouve qu'elle est plus  plaindre qu'autre chose. C'est triste d'tre trahie par des gens  qui on fait confiance.


Ouais enfin je pense pas qu'on l'ai oblig  mettre en ligne son site.
Je pense pas non plus qu'on ai choisi l'entreprise de son compagnon comme de par hasard pour faire son site.

----------


## yamashi

> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL


Il est bien foutu ce site !
tonnants qu'il soit pas encore pirat ? ou peut-tre trop de piti venant de la communaut de hacker...

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Sans dbattre sur le sujet de la discussion, qui reste quand mme la "qualit" du site, car il n'y a plus rien  en dire, je suis stupfait par la raction de S.R. mise en ligne.

Fautes d'orthographe, style digne d'un gamin de 10 ans... On est o, l?

----------


## BbT0n

C'est un jolie prix pour ce site en mousse, je me serais pos des question quand mme....

Comme quoi il y connaisse rien au web ces politique, ce qui est bon, et ce qui n'est pas bon, la preuve avec HADOPI  ::ccool::

----------


## webl.thomas

C'est compltement fou !

Aucun respect pour ceux qui ceux qui travail dans ce domaine ...

En tout cas, c'est pas comme cela qu'elle va attirer un jeune lectorat.
Je prfres quand mme celui de Bayrou. Perso ya pas que sa que je prfres mouarf: ::mouarf::

----------


## sabotage

Fiou j'ai eu des erreurs 500 sur DVP ; j'ai eu peur qu'on ait eu un dsir d'avenir. (qui est d'ailleurs mort ce matin).

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Si c'est sur base de ce genre de connaissances du Web qu'ils ont dcid HADOPI, nous sommes mal barrs

----------


## Acropole

Vu le prix et la personne qui l'a fait, a me fait penser  un emploi fictif ou  du dtournement de fonds privs.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Fiou j'ai eu des erreurs 500 sur DVP ; j'ai eu peur qu'on ait eu un dsir d'avenir. (qui est d'ailleurs mort ce matin).


-> aprs l'erreur 500, l'erreur 404!



> Error 404 - Not found
> Le fichier requis n'a pas t trouv. Il peut s'agir d'une erreur technique. Veuillez ressayer ultrieurement. Si vous ne pouvez pas accder au fichier aprs plusieurs tentatives, cela signifie qu'il a t supprim.

----------


## harz62

C'est moi ou le site a chang ?  ::aie:: 

super le copyright



> Copyright  2009 ---.
> All Rights Reserved.


A noter aussi toujours la prsence du mot "Connection", surtout que le mot est crit une fois en franais et une fois en anglais  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Oh ben non y'a plus l'animation flash.
On n'aura mme pas vu le fond d'cran de l'Hrault, c'est triste.

----------


## Celira

Deux questions : 
Le site actuellement en ligne est-il la nouvelle version ou sont-ils retourns  la version prcdente ? 

Le site dont tout le monde parle tait-il une vraie version, une version test mise en ligne par erreur ou une version volontairement pourrie pour crer un buzz ?

Dans les cas, ce site est un succs : des tas de gens l'ont vu et tout le monde en parle  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> Dans les cas, ce site est un succs : des tas de gens l'ont vu et tout le monde en parle


Oui certes,  mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit ce genre de notorit qui tait recherche par madame Royal.  ::lol::

----------


## lutecefalco

> Moi je n'ai pas encore russi  l'afficher une seule fois, victime de son "succs" ?!
> 
> En tout cas, c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas du couter bien cher, tout est par dfaut, du pur joomla !
> http://www.desirsdavenir.com/administrator/


Bon, admin / password, a marche pas  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Bon, admin / password, a marche pas


c'est admin / admin non  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

il n'y a plus l'ancienne page d'acceuil!
Je pensais trouver un nouveau fond d'cran  ::aie:: 

Quelqu'un peut il me dire  quoi sert l'image avec le bouton "Cliquez ici"? (j'ai vrifi, le bouton de ma souris marche)


```
<div class="Header-png"/>
```

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

La nouvelle version (3eme) est un peu moins dbile, mais a ressemble toujours  un site amateur, bref certainement pas  un site fait par une agence pour 40 000 Eu.

----------


## Lyche

Je suis sur qu'en fouinant un peu sur le net on retrouve le mme design !

----------


## BainE

De toute facon, on dirait bien que les 40 000€ sont dja claqus et qu'il ne faut pas s attendre a un truc rvolutionnaire avant la prochaine rvolution internet (le web 42.0 peut etre)

----------


## Barsy

Finalement, je ne le trouve pas si mal le nouveau site de Sgolne : http://www.desirsdavenirs.org/

 ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Finalement, je ne le trouve pas si mal le nouveau site de Sgolne : http://www.desirsdavenirs.org/


Clairement, a c'est pro et a donne envie de visiter  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

pas mal trouv barsy  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Fautes d'orthographe, style digne d'un gamin de 10 ans... On est o, l?


Mais Pierre en France, pas en Belgique. ::lol:: Tout cela se passe dans le seul pays o le ridicule ne tue pas. Quel dommage! il n'y aurait plus besoin de taxe carbone pour dpolluer.. ::mouarf::

----------


## adivinenza

oh non! je suis en retard pour apprecier le site, en tous cas l'actuel site est bien mieux que l'image que j'ai pu voir.
Etes-vous surs que le premiers site etait en Joomla? parce que le templates etait assez bizzare et je pense pas que les gard de joomla est mis une telle horreur par defaut dans leur truc (ou peut etre que le web-mas-designer de ce site a voulu s'essayer a la creation de templates?  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## GanYoshi

Non en fait l'image que tu a pu voir, c'tait une page faite maison dont les liens renvoyaient vers des pages Joomla  ::mouarf::

----------


## adivinenza

ah ok, c'est debile quand meme  ::calim2::  , il y a de super templates joomla gratos sur le net !

----------


## Drumer67bts

Pfff... et moi qui n'ai pas beaucoup d'exprience et qui est  la recherche d'un emploi j'aurais quand mme fait mieux que a  :8O:  !

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Oui mais il faut coucher.

Il y  Roselyne BACHELOT qui va se faire faire son site si a t'intresse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## blueice

Ca c'est du code de la mort qui tue  ::aie:: 


```

```

une trs jolie soupe

Au fait quelqu'un a dj essay de les rejoindre ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Le bouton Cliquez ici  ::roll::

----------


## Tchinkatchuk

Ca a nouveau chang. plus de page de "garde".

Je ne pensais aps cela possible et pourtant, j'en ai vu des cas mais la ...

----------


## BainE

N'empeche elle aurait mis une banniere pub sur son site, elle se payait sa campagne rgionale  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Au fait quelqu'un a dj essay de les rejoindre ? 
> Le bouton Cliquez ici


j'ai essay sur plusieurs navigateurs.. ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
le seul truc qui semble marcher c'est les dons. Je n'ai pas test jusqu'au bout. Il semble que 5 euro est le prix mininum!  ::cfou::  ::sm::  ::fessee::  ::fou::

----------


## s4mk1ng

> le seul truc qui semble marcher c'est les dons. Je n'ai pas test jusqu'au bout. Il semble que 5 euro est le prix mininum!


Et on a failli avoir a  la tte de la france...
Le coup du fond d'ecran qui change chaque semaine j'ai beaucoup aim. ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> [...]
> Le coup du fond d'ecran qui change chaque semaine j'ai beaucoup aim.


C'est une volution technologique Majeur, justifiant par la-mme un cot si lev de dveloppement.
Il faut que je prenne contact avec le dveloppeur du site pour lui demander de mettre les code sources sur le net !!  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

> Et on a failli avoir a  la tte de la france...
> Le coup du fond d'ecran qui change chaque semaine j'ai beaucoup aim.


Dommage que cette page ne soit pas reste en ligne une semaine  ::mrgreen::

----------


## loufab

> C'est une volution technologique Majeure, justifiant par la-mme un cot si lev de dveloppement.
> Il faut que je prenne contact avec le dveloppeur du site pour lui demander de mettre les code sources sur le net !!


Je croyais justement qu'il avait pomp les sources sur le net...

----------


## argonath

ouah le baissage de pantalon avec la suppression de la page d'accueil... il ne reste plus que le joomla dgueulasse  ::cry:: 

vivement le prochain... pas si souvent qu'on rigole comme a ^^

----------


## Celira

C'est sur que le gros logo Joomla en haut de la page, a le fait moyennement.
A noter qu'on en est  la 4e version en moins d'une semaine. C'est  se demander si ils n'utilisent pas les internautes comme testeurs....

----------


## Anomaly

A prsent, Joomla est en cours de rinstallation... Voil ce qu'on obtient sur la page d'accueil du site :

----------


## Caro-Line

C'est rigolo ce site  prsentation alatoire...
La page Actualits est illisible (enfin l maintenant tout de suite, a va peut-tre changer  ::roll:: )
http://www.desirsdavenir.org/index.p...id=3&Itemid=54

a dpend, a dpasse, ben forcment...

[EDIT] En fait y' a un .com et un .org...Le .com est cass mais le .org "fonctionne" (mme si c'est laid)

----------


## Balthek

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/53...irs-avenir.htm
MJ 4.

C'est ca la dmocratie participative ! C'est les internautes eux-mme qui font le site  ::ccool:: 
Je pense que personne n'y avait encore pens, tout un concept  creuser.

----------


## pseudocode

> [url]C'est ca la dmocratie participative ! C'est les internautes eux-mme qui font le site 
> Je pense que personne n'y avait encore pens, tout un concept  creuser.


Elle a piqu le concept de Google Wave, mais l'a tendu  la politique. C'est fort.  


PS (sic) : Mettre en ligne un site Joomla en mode installation, ca c'est du professionnalisme  40.000 euros.  ::ccool::

----------


## Celira

La rinstallation de Joomla est finie, on est retourn sur la version d'hier (qui apparemment tait la version avant tous ces vnements)

----------


## Caro-Line

C'est comme si le .org tait le brouillon du .com ( moins que ce ne soit l'inverse  ::fou:: ), un en bleu l'autre en rose...

La page Actu est encore moins lisible pour le coup  ::?:

----------


## tomlev

le .org est un peu moins moche... il ont du prendre un des templates prdfinis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

sur www.desirsdavenirs.org, elle est assez sexy  ::love::

----------


## RideKick

> sur www.desirsdavenirs.org, elle est assez sexy


C'est un plan marketing loup pour sgolne et une aubaine pour les vendeurs de dentelles  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> [...], un en bleu l'autre en rose...


un pour les filles un pour les garons  ::aie::

----------


## aityahia

> un pour les filles un pour les garons


c'est une bonne chose  ::ccool:: ,a s'appel de l'anti-sexisme.

----------


## lolo83

Salut,

Je viens de passer 1h30  lire cette discussion, jamais autant rigol, pourtant je ne suis pas moqueur, mais l... impossible de faire autrement !

Je vais rest connect en permanence sur le site DA pour ne pas manquer une seule version . . .  ::D:

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Pauvre Sgolne... Ce qu'on peut dire avec exactitude, c'est que son attitude et la platitude de son site, va avec certitude accentuer sa solitude au sein d'un PS en dcrpitude... Comme d'habitude  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RideKick

> Pauvre Sgolne... Ce qu'on peut dire avec exactitude, c'est que son attitude et la platitude de son site, va avec certitude accentuer sa solitude au sein d'un PS en dcrpitude... Comme d'habitude


Joli !!!!!! Ovation  ::hola::

----------


## michel.di

effectivement pas mal!
pour 10 fois moins je le fais! et pour faire une B.A. je fais passer ceci par la junior entreprise de mon master pour que tous les tudiants du master en profitent!  ::):

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

10_GOTO_10:  ::ccool::  +1

----------


## tomlev

> Pauvre Sgolne... Ce qu'on peut dire avec exactitude, c'est que son attitude et la platitude de son site, va avec certitude accentuer sa solitude au sein d'un PS en dcrpitude... Comme d'habitude


 ::king:: 
Mais t'as oubli la bravitude  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Pauvre Sgolne... Ce qu'on peut dire avec exactitude, c'est que son attitude et la platitude de son site, va avec certitude accentuer sa solitude au sein d'un PS en dcrpitude... Comme d'habitude


 ::ccool:: 

H oui quelle dchance pour une candidate  la prsidence. Elle devra faire acte de repentance, pour l'errance et la transhumance dans laquelle elle a entrain les mouvances d'un parti en pleine dchance. Mais il y a bientt des chances... et en attendant pour nous c'est pnitence..... ::lol::

----------


## argonath

quand mme norme la bannire qui tait manifestement faite pour autre chose avec le bouton factice du genre de ceux de la dfunt page d'acceuil failesque... sauf que l ils ont oubli le texte cliquable superpos  l'arrache...

----------


## Tchinkatchuk

Mais ou s'arretera-t-elle ?

C'est incroyable cette jeunesse dans la politique, ce sens de la drision !!!

Bravo Sego.

Encore une raison de (ne plus) voter socialiste ^^. Par contre, je vais leur envoyer des cv de freelance, il semble qu'il paient pas mal.
Le tout est de savoir s'il est possible de faire un joomla aussi moche et ca c'est du boulot, quoiqu'on en dise. C'est pas donn  tout le monde.

----------


## sabotage

Maintenant il reste juste un site communautaire des plus banals.
Donc ca fait 40000 pour un theme Artisteer sur Joomla.

J'adore quand mme le bouton "cliquez ici" qui ne sert a rien (le texte n'est pas center dans le bouton) et le bouton "donnez maintenant !" ... non merci je prefere attendre.

Ah et dans 72h, ouvre la nouvelle rubrique "petites annonces solidaires", a met l'eau a la bouche.

----------


## Isukthar

Elle essaye de se justifier, mais son discours est assez ambigue: 





Qui est ce lobby d'internet?

----------


## Skyounet

Encore un coup du lobby internet a. Une vraie mafia.
The DVP Mob !

----------


## Celira

"_Je veux un site qui nous ressemble pas que ce soit nous qui ressemblions au site_"  
Je vous rassure tout de suite M'dame Sgo, nous non plus on veut pas ressembler  votre site. Par contre, si vous, vous y ressemblez, je vous conseille de vous prcipiter vers l'institut de beaut le plus proche (voire chez le mdecin, si vous fonctionnez pareil)

----------


## Lyche

> "_Je veux un site qui nous ressemble pas que ce soit nous qui ressemblions au site_"  
> Je vous rassure tout de suite M'dame Sgo, nous non plus on veut pas ressembler  votre site. Par contre, si vous, vous y ressemblez, je vous conseille de vous prcipiter vers l'institut de beaut le plus proche (voire chez le mdecin, si vous fonctionnez pareil)


Avec son Charisme de beignet le mdecin lui prendrais 3 fois le prix du site juste pour faire un devis du ravalement de faade  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Arrtez de la dnigrer vous tes mchants !

De toute faon Sgolne elle est trs bien conseille : Le Parisien a repr, dans une squence tourne par Le Grand Journal sur Canal+, la prsence de l'astrologue Meredith Duquesne  ct de Sgolne Royal lors de son passage  New York. Selon le quotidien, l'lue socialiste se serait "lie d'amiti" avec une experte en "amour", "russite et sant". La voyante serait membre de Dsirs d'avenir aux Etats-Unis. L'astrologue aurait galement t la conseillre d'Hillary Clinton et de Nicolas Sarkozy. 

Bref *Sgolne est conseille par une astrologue*, alors elle ne peu pas se tromper, vous tes tous des mdisants !


 ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> Bref *Sgolne est conseille par une astrologue*, alors elle ne peu pas se tromper, vous tes tous des mdisants !


Si l'astrologue voit aussi bien que le graphiste, ca promet d'tre haut en couleur.  ::D:

----------


## michel.di

> Si l'astrologue voit aussi bien que le graphiste, ca promet d'tre haut en couleur.


mdr c'est clair que a craint!  ::):

----------


## covao

> Arrtez de la dnigrer vous tes mchants !
> 
> De toute faon Sgolne elle est trs bien conseille : Le Parisien a repr, dans une squence tourne par Le Grand Journal sur Canal+, la prsence de l'astrologue Meredith Duquesne  ct de Sgolne Royal lors de son passage  New York. Selon le quotidien, l'lue socialiste se serait "lie d'amiti" avec une experte en "amour", "russite et sant". La voyante serait membre de Dsirs d'avenir aux Etats-Unis. L'astrologue aurait galement t la conseillre d'Hillary Clinton et de Nicolas Sarkozy. 
> 
> Bref *Sgolne est conseille par une astrologue*, alors elle ne peu pas se tromper, vous tes tous des mdisants !


Je connais un marabout  cot de chez moi et pour moins cher dont sa spcialit est l'amourologie !

----------


## blueice

Vous tes mchants !
Elle a pas le temps de s'en occuper !
http://www.desirsdavenir.com/index.p...d=86&Itemid=46

15 septembre - 28 septembre 72h !

Maintenant tant conseille par une astrologue, elle n'est peut-tre pas dans le mme espace temps, ceci explique cela  ::mouarf::

----------


## aityahia

> Vous tes mchants !
> Elle a pas le temps de s'en occuper !
> http://www.desirsdavenir.com/index.p...d=86&Itemid=46
> 
> 15 septembre - 28 septembre 72h !
> 
> Maintenant tant conseille par une astrologue, elle n'est peut-tre pas dans le mme espace temps, ceci explique cela


Avoir des astrologues comme conseills, elle n'est pas la seule notre Bill en a un aussi, il le consulte avant toutes signatures de contrats.

----------


## covao

> Je parierais qu'il s'agit d'une auto entreprise qui a t dclare il y a 3 semaines (le temps de l'enregistrement)... 
> 
> [Troll]Quoique avec quasiment 42000 de CA, le seuil limite est dpass mais en appelant les potes, on peut s'arranger pour le changement de statut...[/Troll]


Fastoche, suffit de s'immatriculer  un paradis fiscal : le Delaware

----------


## Balthek

http://www.desirsdavenir.com/

C'tait aussi rose que a avant?
Bon sinon elle veut toujours pas qu'on vienne avec elle  ::calim2::  (cf Cliquez ici)

----------


## pseudocode

> http://www.desirsdavenir.com/
> 
> C'tait aussi rose que a avant?


Bah, les socialistes ca a toujours t plus ou moins rose.  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> http://www.desirsdavenir.com/
> 
> C'tait aussi rose que a avant?
> Bon sinon elle veut toujours pas qu'on vienne avec elle  (cf Cliquez ici)





> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL


Je viens  l'instant de cliquer sur ton lien, et j'ai eu droit  ce beau message  ::aie::

----------


## Celira

Apparemment la bdd se paye une pause caf longue dure... J'adore ce site !

----------


## LooserBoy

> Apparemment la bdd se paye une pause caf longue dure... J'adore ce site !


Oui, moi aussi,  chaque fois on a une nouvelle surprise...  ::mouarf::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Attendez les gars. Apparemment l'UMP a voulu lancer son site mais imaginez combien ils ont pay pour le faire : 1.8 millions d'euros. L'info ici : http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/09...onstrueux.html

----------


## Balthek

Pour ceux qui auraient pas vu le nouveau "design" (enfin si changer une couleur peut tre appel du design) :



Euh je viens de tester les dons : "5,00 EUR chaque mois", en gros c'est mini un abo de 5/mois? mme pas une somme fixe? Elle essaie de rembourser le site avec ?


1m8 pour site  ::aie::  ils ont rachet la boite au passage  ce prix l j'espre

----------


## Lyche

> Attendez les gars. Apparemment l'UMP a voulu lancer son site mais imaginez combien ils ont pay pour le faire : 1.8 millions d'euros. L'info ici : http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/09...onstrueux.html


on peut y lire pas mal de truc sur ton lien 



> Dj, dbut septembre, alors qu'il n'tait mme pas lanc officiellement, le nouveau rseau social de l'UMP avait attir l'attention. Victime d'un bug, il comportait un visuel montrant une ptition anti-Hadopi.


 ::roll::  un bug, un utilisateur mal intentionn ou un pirate qui en a marre de cette loi en carton patte?

----------


## Barsy

> Attendez les gars. Apparemment l'UMP a voulu lancer son site mais imaginez combien ils ont pay pour le faire : 1.8 millions d'euros. L'info ici : http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/09...onstrueux.html


Finalement, Sgolne Royal n'a pas pay son Joomla si cher que a.

Il va absolument falloir que je me mette  mon compte. 

Voici ma future grille tarifaire :
- Dployer un forum phpbb : 10 000
- Crer un site avec le CMS Joomla : 40 000
- Dvelopper un site de A  Z : 1,8 M

Avis donc  mes futurs clients, je suis mme capable de faire de sacrs ristournes  ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Attendez les gars. Apparemment l'UMP a voulu lancer son site mais imaginez combien ils ont pay pour le faire : 1.8 millions d'euros. L'info ici : http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/09...onstrueux.html


Je vous ai dj expliqu que c'est facile d'avoir des rtro commission sur des comptes offshores sur les dpenses markting, donc par exemple un budget de 1,8M : 10% de rtro commission a fait 180 000 Eu sur le compte, bingo.

Donc le but du jeux c'est de dpenser le plus possible, puis de faire payer les contribuables ou les pigeons qui financent les partis, a fait des annes que a dure... a marche aussi avec les associations humanitaires (voir  scandale de l'Arc...)

----------


## ILP

Si j'en crois le WHOIS, le site a t enregistr en dcembre 2005  ::?:  .
Elle aurai eu le temps de le peaufiner depuis le temps  ::mouarf::  ...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Si j'en crois le WHOIS, le site a t enregistr en dcembre 2005  .
> Elle aurai eu le temps de le peaufiner depuis le temps  ...


Je crois que a indique la date de l'ancienne version de dsir d'avenir  :;):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Si j'en crois le WHOIS, le site a t enregistr en dcembre 2005  .
> Elle aurai eu le temps de le peaufiner depuis le temps  ...


Normal, le site date depuis les lections !!

----------


## haygus

http://www.lescreateursdepossibles.com/

----------


## pseudocode

C'est la meme agence de pub qui  trouv les deux noms de site ?  ::roll:: 

Sinon, il y avait aussi "les crateurs d'avenir" ou "dsirs de possibles".

----------


## ILP

En mai 2008, il avait une meilleure gueule. Pourquoi elle l'a chang  ::aie::  ?
http://web.archive.org/web/200805211...rsdavenir.com/

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> En mai 2008, il avait une meilleure gueule. Pourquoi elle l'a chang  ?
> http://web.archive.org/web/200805211...rsdavenir.com/


Un travail bacl pour 40 000 euros  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> En mai 2008, il avait une meilleure gueule. Pourquoi elle l'a chang  ?
> http://web.archive.org/web/200805211...rsdavenir.com/


Pour toucher 40 000 Eu via son mec  :;): 

On imagine tous les dtourments de fonds dont elle peu tre capable...

----------


## loufab

> En mai 2008, il avait une meilleure gueule. Pourquoi elle l'a chang  ?
> http://web.archive.org/web/200805211...rsdavenir.com/


Mince ! elle a eu un vrai site alors !!!

C'est fou comme elle talonne le PS dans cette chute vers les abimes.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Dark Vinci

Franchement je vois pas pourquoi elle a chang un site plutt fonctionnelle pour une telle horreur  :8O:  , et mme si c'est un dtournement ca reste pire que de l'amateurisme.  ::?:

----------


## berceker united

Qui  fait le site ? Je parierais sur les croquettes de mon chat qu'il s'agit d'un stagiaire s'y connaissant un peut sur le HTML. Cette personne  surement t pay environ 400 pour service rendu et petite tape dans le dos pour 3 mois de stage. Que quoi, je suis pas forcment sure pour les 400, crise oblige.
Effectivement, ce site transpire l'amateurisme  plein nez. Mais pourquoi pas, personne est parfait et tout le monde commence par une merde au dpart, histoire de ce faire les crocs. Ce qui choc, c'est le montant demand pour a. C'est la honte pour une personne autant expos au monde. Comme beaucoup ici, pas mal aurait fait quelque chose de bien plus propre et srieux. Ce site me rappelle mes dbut en 2000 sur le HTML. Mais a, franchement non pas en 2009 !  ::calim2::

----------


## tomlev

> un stagiaire s'y connaissant un peut sur le HTML


mme pas besoin, c'est fait avec Joomla...  ::aie::

----------


## berceker united

> mme pas besoin, c'est fait avec Joomla...


En plus  ::roll::

----------


## danimo

> Mon avatar ? Ce n'est rien, c'est juste la tte que je fais lorsque je vois un code compltement frappa dingue !...


Je me disais: "quelle tte il a le pauvre chat quand son matre joue ses croquettes"...

----------


## diopahmadou

> Je me disais: "quelle tte il a le pauvre chat quand son matre joue ses croquettes"...


Heu c'est pas un chien ?

----------


## Tofalu

La nouvelle forme est sympa  ::aie:: 

http://www.desirsdavenir.org/

Elle a eu une rduction : deux sites pour le prix d'un 

Une partie haute moche
Une partie basse moche, mais pas du tout pareil  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

J'adore la crdibilit et.. l'envie d'tre  ses cts qu'elle dgage dans son bandeau en haut.. c'est..

----------


## RideKick

Ils ont super bien dedoubl le bas de l'image du header ......y'a du graphiste dans l'air  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

Enfin,  dfaut d'tre un bon site web, c'est au moins un vrai site web, celui-l..... ::mouarf::

----------


## Tofalu

Avis aux trolleurs :




> Prenez garde  ne pas perdre votre temps  engager le dbat avec des trolls. Un "troll" est un individu qui persiste  lancer des discussions sur des sujets qui fchent ou  semer la zizanie entre les participants.
> 
> 
> Les participants aux dbats qui souhaitent comprendre pourquoi leur message n'a pas t publi peuvent s'adresser aux modrateurs  l'adresse suivante : moderation@desirsdavenir.org

----------


## RideKick

Elle apprend vite  ::aie::

----------


## tomlev

ah ben y a du progrs... ils ont repay 40000 euros pour cette nouvelle version ?  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

C'est la premire fois que je vois un site "double"  ::aie::  

Le "cliquez ici" est devenu cliquable  ::lol::

----------


## blueice

::mouarf:: 
Quelle bonne rigolade !

Vous avez essay => La lettre
en mettant toto par exemple...

Ca c'est de la gestion de feuilles de styles :


```

```




> Le nom toto est dj pris.


http://www.retablirlaverite.org/
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## GanYoshi

> http://www.retablirlaverite.org/


C'est moi ou on arrive pas  lire la partie droite de certains articles ?  ::lol::

----------


## berceker united

> C'est moi ou on arrive pas  lire la partie droite de certains articles ?


Je crois que c'est tout le monde et c'est pas une histoire de navigateur, IE ou FF c'est identique ! Au moins la CSS est respect pour ces deux  navigateurs  ::ccool::

----------


## tomlev

> C'est moi ou on arrive pas  lire la partie droite de certains articles ?





> Je crois que c'est tout le monde et c'est pas une histoire de navigateur, IE ou FF c'est identique ! Au moins la CSS est respect pour ces deux  navigateurs


on savait que c'tait pas facile de faire un site qui marche sur tous les navigateurs, mais l ils ont fait encore plus fort : un site qui marche sur aucun navigateur  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> C'est moi ou on arrive pas  lire la partie droite de certains articles ?


Vu son orientation politique, c'est normal que l'on sache lire la gauche et pas la droite...

----------


## berceker united

> Vu son orientation politique, c'est normal que l'on sache lire la gauche et pas la droite...


Ha, pas mal !  ::ccool::

----------


## argonath

Le "cliquez ici" tant enfin rendu cliquable (et encore... excentr) ca me pose une question plus globale... Quel intrt de faire des images ( des jpg de qualit dgueulasse en plus ) pour toutes les rubriques ? c'est l'effet pastel qui plait ?

----------


## getz85

http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Dsirs_d'avenir

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Gecko

Beh moi j'ai 


```
Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
```

Etrangement je trouve que a lui ressemble beaucoup


```

```

Sont site plante autant que sont cerveau, a lui ressemble !!

----------


## Lyche

> Beh moi j'ai 
> 
> 
> ```
> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
> ```
> 
> Etrangement je trouve que a lui ressemble beaucoup
> 
> ...


Pour qu'il plante son cerveau il faudrait qu'il soit en utilisation  ::roll::

----------


## MainMa

> Pour qu'il plante son cerveau il faudrait qu'il soit en utilisation


Et avant d'tre en utilisation, faut qu'il existe dj, non ?  :;):

----------


## blueice

Non mais srieux c'est quoi cette nouvelle horreur, ils le font exprs ou quoi...
Tout le site est en vrac chez moi... et puis ces sales boutons en JPG.
Ils ne connaissent pas l'accessibilit...

----------


## Tofalu

> Tout le site est en vrac chez moi... et puis ces sales boutons en JPG.


Ben moi je trouve a super fonctionnel .....



.....




.....



Pour un puzzle  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Et avant d'tre en utilisation, faut qu'il existe dj, non ?


je n'ai pas os  ::aie::

----------


## Gecko

Raaa jsui deg j'ai pas accs  la taverne  ::(: 

Je voulai lancer un petit concours  propos de son site...

Tant pis :p

----------


## blueice

MDR, depuis ils ont tout chang, il est 22:49 et ils viennent d'crire un article   22:57 !
 ::mouarf::  Trop de dsirs (d'avenir)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Beh moi j'ai 
> 
> 
> ```
> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
> ```


Pareil...C'est vraiment une sacre blague ce site  ::aie::

----------


## Bisnrs

> Beh moi j'ai 
> 
> 
> ```
> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
> ```


Il ne faut pas se connecter sur le .com, mais sur le .org en fait.

----------


## MainMa

> Non mais srieux c'est quoi cette nouvelle horreur, ils le font exprs ou quoi...
> Tout le site est en vrac chez moi... et puis ces sales boutons en JPG.
> Ils ne connaissent pas l'accessibilit...


Il ne connaissent pas quoi ? Non mais srieux, ce mot n'est mme pas  prononcer lorsqu'on a  faire  un "site" comme a. Suffit de charger le "site" avec images dsactives et voir ce que a fait... Et pourtant, en matire d'accessibilit, le premier truc qui doit tre fait pour tout site, c'est la vrification de l'affichage avec JS, images, Flash etc. dsactivs..
(En passant, pour ceux qui veulent visiter le site pour de vrai sans tre dgouts ds la premire page, je conseille de naviguer sans images, puisque sans, il a l'air pas si mal que a en fait).

Puis faut quand-mme avouer qu'ils n'ont pas fait un truc avec plein d'animations et 100% JavaScript pour IE qui n'affiche rien ni sous FF/Opera/Autres, ni sous IE sans JS. Donc bon, c'est dj a.

----------


## Invit

> Il ne faut pas se connecter sur le .com, mais sur le .org en fait.


Ah... Bah oui, btement je me suis dit que le premier rsultat sur Google tait sans aucun doute le bon... J'avais oubli  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Ah... Bah oui, btement je me suis dit que le premier rsultat sur Google tait sans aucun doute le bon... J'avais oubli


Bah non voyons, il est bien connu que les rsultats google sont  prendre avec des pincettes !!

----------


## Invit

> Bah non voyons, il est bien connu que les rsultats google sont  prendre avec des pincettes !!


Je pensais plutt a la qualit du rfrencement de desirsdavenirs qui semble a la hauteur du reste du site....  ::roll::

----------


## TWEESTY

Je tiens juste  vous informer que le site a t refait de fond en comblre  :;):  Encore une chance...

----------


## MainMa

> Je tiens juste  vous informer que le site a t refait de fond en comblre  Encore une chance...


J'aime le <div id="navigation"/> tout vide (et un espace blanc qu'il cre). Pour faire original sans utiliser le menu flash, ils ont dcid de... ne pas faire de menu tout court.

Autant supprimer aussi ce qui reste...  ::ange::

----------


## exe2bin

Difficile de faire plus moche .
Il s'est vraiment surpass le type !!!

----------


## berceker united

Depuis le temps, ce vide est toujours l.

----------


## GanYoshi

C'est chaud  enlever une balise div  ::?:

----------


## Kanithael

L'ump a refait son site aussi tient, vu sur lemonde.fr 
www.lescreateursdepossibles.com

Mais pourquoi ils trouvent tous des noms plus dbiles les uns que les autres ?!

----------


## Celira

Probablement parce que www.endive.fr et www.salades.com taient dj pris  ::mouarf:: 
(vous pouvez vrifier, c'est effectivement pris...)

----------


## LooserBoy

> Probablement parce que www.endive.fr et www.salades.com taient dj pris 
> (vous pouvez vrifier, c'est effectivement pris...)


 :8O:   ::ccool::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Le problme des politiques (un peu hs), c'est que ce sont des grosses lgumes qui nous prennent pour des patates. Ils se foutent de notre pomme en nous racontant des salades dans des feuilles de chou, nous laissent des ronds de carottes alors qu'ils mettent du beurre dans leurs pinards et s'arrangent pour glisser des peaux de banane sous les pieds de leurs adversaires.

----------


## Celira

joli !  ::bravo::

----------


## covao

Desire d'Avenir est en panne !!!

----------


## Bisnrs

> Il ne faut pas se connecter sur le .com, mais sur le .org en fait.

----------

